# Home network problems



## Proto (25 May 2020)

Firstly, forgive me if I use the wrong terminology, I'm not an IT professional (or even an amateur), so I may use the wrong names and terms to describe what I'm trying to do and what the problems are. I know a bit but my knowledge is very thin.

So, bought a house near Lyme Regis, no possibility of fibre broadband so I pursued the the 4G Broadband route. I want good BB for streaming TV, films, Skype and usual internet stuff. My wife does online work, so we need something half decent. The 4G signal here is okay for phone calls but is only giving 1-2Mbps to my phone and iPad. Had a long chat with a local BB/Network installer and he advised with the right kit he could provide a solution.

Nearest phone mast is only 2 miles away but I'm in a valley and there are a million trees around my house so a home 4G modem/router wasn't going to cut it. I signed up with EE, SIM only, unlimited data contract. So BB/IT man installed a Mikrotik STX combined directional antenna/modem on a gable end of the house, ran a Cat 5 cable to a Microtik WiFi router/access point (which also powers the modem over PoE) in the sitting room next to the TV. All good, works well, depending on time of day, weather, etc. I'm getting between 20 and 40Mbps. I'm happy with that. Netflix, Breaking Bad, Grey's Anatomy, woohoo!

Problem is that the house has some very thick solid stone walls, like 30cm thick, more in places. WiFi reaches the bedroom above the sitting room but drops off dramatically beyond the sitting room. No problem, thinks I. Put a couple of power line WiFi adaptors in and that should cover the house. I've got a couple of old D-Link power line adaptors (not WiFi though), tried them out and they worked fine. So, I invested in a couple of Devolo WiFi adaptors, and plugged them in, and after a bit of faff with stupidly long passwords got them working. Now got internet access throughout the house.

So, here's the problem. I now have four networks in the house - two from the Microtik router (2.4 and 5GHz), and another two from the two Devolo WiFi powerline adaptors.

Is there anyway I can make this into one, seamless network? Moving around the house, devices (phones, iPads, laptops) have to be manually switched to get the best signal and it's going to drive me nuts.

I have heard of Mesh networks but know next to nothing about them. Would Mesh be an answer to my prayers? Help!!


----------



## si_c (25 May 2020)

Simplest way, which is what I do - set the names of all the networks and the passwords the same.

Your phone/computer/tablet will then connect to the strongest nearby access point and you only need one entry for anyone who comes to the house as well. If you get slow speeds turning off the wifi and on again nearly always fixes the problem as the device will find the strongest signal.


----------



## Proto (25 May 2020)

Thanks, but, er, how do I rename the Devolo networks? Cant see how I can reconfigure them.

Edit: I 'think' you do it via the Devolo Cockpit app. I'm investigating. I might be some time ..........


----------



## si_c (25 May 2020)

Proto said:


> Thanks, but, er, how do I rename the Devolo networks? Cant see how I can reconfigure them.
> 
> Edit: I 'think' you do it via the Devolo Cockpit app. I'm investigating. I might be some time ..........


Yep, that's how I did mine I think, it was years ago, definitely a do once and never worry about it again kind of thing


----------



## fossyant (25 May 2020)

Even if renamed the same, you'll possibly need to disconnect and reconnect as the device will tie to the original signal if you move rooms - this is where Mesh is much better - it just switches over


----------



## Proto (25 May 2020)

Any limit to the number of Mesh 'nodes' you can have? Expensive? Easy setup?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 May 2020)

You could always fit a much bigger antenna on your main WiFi router. That’ll increase the signal quite a bit which may mean a strong enough signal can get through those walls. Get a replacement WiFi antenna about 13 inches long and that should increase the source signal strength by an approx factor of 10.


----------



## Phaeton (25 May 2020)

As said Mesh is the way forward for you, it sets up an independant network between all the nodes & then manages the traffic itself to send your request & receive the best way, it 'should' seamlessly switch you from node to node or multiple nodes without you knowing.


----------



## bruce1530 (25 May 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> You could always fit a much bigger antenna on your main WiFi router. That’ll increase the signal quite a bit which may mean a strong enough signal can get through those walls. Get a replacement WiFi antenna about 13 inches long and that should increase the source signal strength by an approx factor of 10.



“Bigger is not better”. 

Optimum antenna length is related to the operating wavelength. For 2.4GHz wifi, that’s about 12.5cm, and for 5GHz it’s 6cm. A wifi dipole antenna would generally be half a wavelength or a whole wavelength.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 May 2020)

bruce1530 said:


> “Bigger is not better”.
> 
> Optimum antenna length is related to the operating wavelength. For 2.4GHz wifi, that’s about 12.5cm, and for 5GHz it’s 6cm. A wifi dipole antenna would generally be half a wavelength or a whole wavelength.



You forget lengths that’s are multiples of the wavelength will provide a better signal.


----------



## fossyant (25 May 2020)

I've got a router and two mesh discs that gives full coverage on my property, including the far end of the garden where the summer house is. Prices can vary. Mine is BT.


----------



## Proto (25 May 2020)

Thanks all. I'll get ordering something. No point, I guess, in buying the super fast option (1200Mbps?) if I've only got 40Mbps coming into the house?


----------



## bruce1530 (25 May 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> You forget lengths that’s are multiples of the wavelength will provide a better signal.


That depends on how you define “better”. The overall power output won’t be any higher - the antenna isn’t any more efficient. However, it may be more directional. Which may or may not be a good thing - if I remember correctly, there will be more lobes and nulls.


----------



## Proto (25 May 2020)

PS there's no external antenna on the router, nor an option to fit one.


----------



## midlife (25 May 2020)

There's a long thread on lfgss with info. I think it's called I have 99 problems but my wi fi isn't one of them.


----------



## Proto (25 May 2020)

Bingo!

https://www.lfgss.com/conversations/302722/


----------

